# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  West Nile infections in Illinois...

## tjwilhelm

Just a heads up for those in the Midwest...

I'm in east-central IL, near the Kankakee River.  My daughter visited recently, in order to attend the funeral of a friend's father.  This summer, locally, he contracted the West Nile virus.  Within a month he was in a coma.  Just recently, the family was faced with the decision to take him off life support.  He died shortly thereafter.

Also, this man was not an isolated case.  There have been others here get infected with this virus.  The County Health Dept. reported they had found mosquitos just west of here that were carrying West Nile.

If it's here in our area, it seems possible it could spread to other parts of the upper Midwest.

On a related topic, according to a recent front-page article in our local newspaper, we are also seeing a notable increase in rabid bats in our area.  We've had two get into the house in the past month, and were able to shoo them out an open door.  That said, the Health Dept. recently shut down a local church after bats were flying over the heads of worshippers.  One was caught and determined to be rabid. 

I'm not sure why, this summer, we seem to have greater spread of West Nile and rabies; but, it may be worth paying attention to in your own area.

For whatever it may be worth...

----------


## crashdive123

TJ - good to see you back.  Wish it was under better circumstances.

----------


## Rick

Over half of our counties have tested positive this year for West Nile. The scary part is there is nothing to treat it.

----------


## rebel

My FIL would spray malathion mixed with diesel fuel from a tank connected to his rider mower. He setup a drip through the exhaust on his riding mower. He says the fog would keep the skeeters away for months.

----------


## hunter63

TJ  Good to see ya....we have had a couple of cases in Wisconsin as well...

Here at he city house...been very dry..so no bugs....
"The Place" has a few more...wet lands...but very light compared to normal.

Fingers crossed.

----------

